# (la?) HEC - prononciation & article



## yuechu

Bonjour,

À Montréal et à Paris (et peut-être ailleurs aussi ?), il y a une grande école de commerce qui s'appelle "HEC". (le/la? HEC?)
Comment prononcez-vous le nom de cette école ? Est-ce que c'est un acronyme ? (Est-ce qu'on la prononce comme un mot ? "hèque" ?) ou juste un single normal ? (H-E-C)
Merci d'avance !


----------



## Yendred

Comme un sigle normal, en énonçant le nom des lettres :
H, E, C


----------



## Bezoard

Oui, et sans article.


----------



## yuechu

Merci, Yendred et Bezoard !


----------



## Maître Capello

Bezoard said:


> sans article.


L'article n'est pas impossible, en tout cas en Suisse.

*la* HEC = l'école/la faculté (nf) des Hautes Études Commerciales


----------



## Piotr Ivanovitch

Yendred said:


> Comme un sigle normal, en énonçant le nom des lettres : H, E, C





Bezoard said:


> Oui, et sans article.


Je prononce comme Yendred et confirme Bezoard sur l'article.
Je n'ai jamais lu ou entendu d'article avant HEC, mais toujours le sigle seul, ou assorti d'une apposition : _*l'école HEC*_.


----------



## Yendred

Piotr Ivanovitch said:


> Je n'ai jamais lu ou entendu d'article avant HEC, mais toujours le sigle seul, ou assorti d'une apposition : l'école HEC.


Oui, ou quand on dit "_un/une HEC_", c'est une ellipse pour dire "_un/une (ex-)élève de l'école HEC_".


----------



## Bezoard

HEC a dû à son prestige ancien de se comporter comme la plupart des grandes Écoles : Polytechnique, Centrale, Normale (sup), Sciences Po, etc. : pas d'article !
C'est plutôt rare, j'ai l'impression,  avec les sigles : l'IDHEC, l'EDHEC, l'ESSEC, l'ING...


----------



## Piotr Ivanovitch

Yendred said:


> Oui, ou quand on dit "_un/une HEC_", c'est une ellipse pour dire "_un/une (ex-)élève de l'école HEC_".


Bien sûr, j'avais oublié de le mentionner.


----------



## snarkhunter

Bezoard said:


> HEC a dû à son prestige ancien de se comporter comme la plupart des grandes Écoles : Polytechnique, Centrale, Normale (sup), Sciences Po, etc. : pas d'article !
> C'est plutôt rare, j'ai l'impression,  avec les sigles : l'IDHEC, l'EDHEC, l'ESSEC, l'ING...


Oui. Mais tu auras peut-être remarqué que les noms "avec article" (dans cette liste) commencent tous par une voyelle, et ceux "sans", par une consonne.
Mais de là à affirmer que ce serait une _règle absolue_...


----------



## Bezoard

Effectivement, beaucoup commencent pas une voyelle à cause de _École_ ou _Institut_, mais on peut citer _le CNAM, les Mines, les Ponts._


----------



## Piotr Ivanovitch

> on peut citer _le CNAM, les Mines, les Ponts._


Oui, mais heu... non, parce qu'on a _les Mines = *É*cole des mines_, et _les Ponts = *É*cole nationale des ponts et chaussées_. De la même manière, on a : les _*Écoles* Normale, Centrale_ ou _Polytechnique_, ainsi que _l'Institut des études politique_ (Sciences Po).
Pour l'instant, seul le CNAM (Conservatoire national des arts et métiers) commence par une consonne.


----------



## Bezoard

Euh, je ne vois pas bien ce que tu veux conclure sur l'utilisation ou non de l'article devant le nom usuel d'une école ou assimilé. Il est certain que si on utilise le nom complet qui comprend "École", on va utiliser l'article :
_L'École centrale des Arts & Manufactures 
L'École supérieure des sciences économiques et commerciales._
En revanche, dans la forme courante on dit d'un côté _Centrale_, de l'autre _l'ESSEC_.
Pour les Mines de Paris (célèbre contrepèterie !), on utilise souvent _les Mines_ mais parfois seulement _Mines_.


----------



## Piotr Ivanovitch

C'était juste une petite remarque – presque _in petto_ – que je faisais sur les écoles ou instituts dont le nom commence par une consonne.


> Il est certain que si on utilise le nom complet qui comprend "École", on va utiliser l'article :


C'est certain, et il n'y a rien de plus à ajouter... sauf un grand merci pour ta relecture des _Mines_, contrepèterie que je ne connaissais pas.


----------



## Nanon

Bezoard said:


> HEC a dû à son prestige ancien de se comporter comme la plupart des grandes Écoles : Polytechnique, Centrale, Normale (sup), Sciences Po, etc. : pas d'article !


Oui, mais l'ENA ?


----------



## Bezoard

L'ENA est un acronyme, comme l'ONU, mais pas comme HEC !
De toute façon, on est dans un domaine non régulé !


----------



## Piotr Ivanovitch

> mais pas comme HEC !


alors que IDHEC en est un, et IDEC aussi !


----------



## Nanon

Je faisais allusion au _prestige_, certes moins ancien que celui de Polytechnique ou même de HEC.


----------



## snarkhunter

Bezoard said:


> L'ENA est un acronyme, comme l'ONU, mais pas comme HEC !


... ce qui constitue d'ailleurs une relative exception, puisque ce dernier acronyme pourrait se prononcer très facilement.


----------

